# Successful Attempts At Coles Or Homebrand Kits, Recipes...



## PryorBrewing (5/9/10)

I know this topic has been already covered but i am after some success stories from using Coles or Homebrand kits from local supermarkets. 

Would love to get some recipes that are tried and tested using the kits and have a crack at a few. So if anyone out there has a success story would love to hear it and have the recipe listed.

Please not to much negative feedback.


----------



## Pollux (5/9/10)

I have been WAY too busy of late to have a chance to actually brew, so I threw together a simple keg filler, 2 * coles draught, made to 20L, then once it had fermented out I dryhopped it with 50gm of Nelson Sauvin while it was crash chilling. It isn't a "great" beer, but much more drinkable than most generic commercial swill...


----------



## kocken42 (5/9/10)

When I first started out I would often buy the coles branded stuff when it was discounted to $5 a tin or so...

General rules to using these tins;

- keep expectations low.
- give them a lot of time to age!

I did a few with a draught tin and a kilo of honey or other assortments. Did a chilli beer once...a lime zest one... Most of them I had a few bottles of, decided that they were quite difficult to actually enjoy, and stored them away in the shed. Finally when I had to move out (6 months later), I discovered them, put some in the fridge and they were as good as any commercial beer. The lime one surprised me especially. I even used them at a party and they were all drunk without any question or hesitation. The chilli beer was far too hot.


----------



## PryorBrewing (6/9/10)

Any other recipes out there ???


----------



## mwd (6/9/10)

Toucan from Coles sellout.

Coopers Mex + Coles Lager
500g Wheat dry malt
200g Carared ( because it was all I had at the time subs for crystal)
300g Raw Sugar

25g Moutueka 30mins
10g Moutueka 10 mins
10g Hallertau 10 mins

O.G. 1.060 F.G. 1.014

Bit of a cupboard clearout but tastes good with a wheat twang.

Hops and other bits from Craftbrewer ^^^^^^

edit: spelling


----------



## PryorBrewing (6/9/10)

Just popped down to my local Coles, Picked up a Coles lager can for $4.11 thinking of putting this down-

Coles end of line ale.

1 can Coles Lager
250g steeped Crystal malt
500g Wheat Malt
500g LDME 
15g Sazz @15
15g Sazz @10
15g Sazz @0

Would use US-05 but homebrew shop is an hour away so maybe the kit, or maybe convince the GF to stop by for me. ( don't like my chances ) 

All left over ingredients so good way to use up bits and pieces.

I reackon it has potential.


----------



## mwd (6/9/10)

Looks good but try to get the US-05 yeast if at all possible it should give it a considerable uplift.

Forgot to add that is what I used in the toucan above.


----------



## Nick JD (6/9/10)

By the time you've paid $5 for some decent yeast, $8 for some LDME and $4 for some hops to make it a decent drop ... you've lost all the "saving" you made by buying an out-of-date can of goop that was shit when it was brand new. 

I suggest buying another 1.5kg of LDME, using hops for bitterness and leaving the expired Coles cans on the shelf. Your tastebuds will than you for it.


----------



## PryorBrewing (6/9/10)

still good till 2012. Im Making a stand, i wont to see for myself if these cans can produce a half decent beer. Have heard mixed results and for $4.11 its worth a try.


----------



## fasty73 (6/9/10)

Good on you!!! I agree!!!


----------



## DU99 (6/9/10)

No harm unless you try..i got some of those cheap cans"Tooheys/Coopers


----------



## Andrew Coleman (6/9/10)

PryorBrewing said:


> Just popped down to my local Coles, Picked up a Coles lager can for $4.11 thinking of putting this down-
> 
> Coles end of line ale.
> 
> ...



Made a similarsih beer the other day with one (of three) of the coles lager cans i scored for $3.50 each and it turned out well, quality is still better then megaswill and tastes quite similar, just yeh..better  , my cousins who all drink tooheys, vb, west end etc. all prefered it as a very plesant easy drinker. Recipie was as follows...

Drew's Drought Draught

For an 18L batch

1.7kg - Coles Australian Lager Kit
0.6kg - white sugar (inverted with citric acid) [dextrose would be about the same and you dont need to invert]
0.1kg - Caramalt [any crystal malt will do though]

18g Cascade (steeped) [this can be any hop]

Pacman Ale yeast (bottled from previous beer) is what i used but US-05 is similar so id recommend that, don't use the kit yeast!

____________________________________________________

1. Steep caramalt in a stocking or something similar in 8L of water for 30 min @ about 65-68C

2. Take out the grain stocking and drain

3. Add white sugar and a pinch or 2 of citric acid to the pot and bring to the boil (also add the kit yeast here for nutrients if you want)

4. Add Lager kit and bring to the boil for a couple minutes

5. Take pot off stove and steep hops (in stocking) for about 15minutes 

6. Take out the hop stocking and drain

7. Transfer to fermenter and top upto 18L

8. Pitch yeast around 20C and ferment 16C if you can (try not to let the temp go above 20 if you cant)


Drewey :icon_cheers:


----------



## eddy401 (6/9/10)

I used a coles can for my first hopped beer (the can was $2 bucks! so i had to try it) still wasnt that cheap overall, cost me 29bucks for 60 bottles, but not expensive and i love it,

coles lager tin (i imagine coles 'draft' would taste pretty much the same?)
750g LDME
1kg BE2
20g Citra hops at 20 mins.
US-05 yeast

as i said - my first hopped beer, so the hop flavour is noticable but still subtle enough to drink irrisponsibly, and the non-homebrew mates love it too. just a suggestion if u wanted something cheap n easy


----------



## DU99 (6/9/10)

Just shows you can make a can of swill into something drinkable


----------



## PryorBrewing (6/9/10)

sure does.


----------



## PryorBrewing (7/9/10)

Any other success stories out there.


----------



## Pennywise (7/9/10)

I'll let you know in a few months :lol: I put down a 3can about a week ago with these marked down tins. Coopers Stout & Dark, a Tooheys Lager and a kilo of LDME. Fermenting with Nottingham at 18 as we speak, also threw in 40g Fuggles a few days into ferment. Not expecting drinkability till' next winter.


----------



## DU99 (7/9/10)

i have cascade pale ale with a kit from brewcraft..waiting another week before drinking


----------



## PryorBrewing (9/9/10)

Anyone Got a Coles end of line Ale that they have started, or preparing to start from the cheap cans that are on the shelves at the moment. Or a success story from a homebrand or Coles kit.


----------



## bum (9/9/10)

Pennywise said:


> I'll let you know in a few months :lol: I put down a 3can about a week ago with these marked down tins. Coopers Stout & Dark, a Tooheys Lager and a kilo of LDME. Fermenting with Nottingham at 18 as we speak, also threw in 40g Fuggles a few days into ferment. Not expecting drinkability till' next winter.



I just heard the sound from the slap of your glove across Bribie's cheek. Looks like there's a multi-can headbanger challenger!


----------



## PryorBrewing (9/9/10)

Have read he likes the toucans, should develop a new categorie in the BJCP to showcase the toucan.


----------



## paulmerrick (9/9/10)

Hi All

Like everyone else I picked up a few cans on special at Coles to experiment with. Here's one I mixed up not three hours ago:

"Ringwood Draught"

1 x Coles Draught
BE1 1kg
LDME 500g
Pride of Ringwood
US05
23L H20
IG 1048


----------



## electronicshaman (20/9/10)

I'm just starting out myself and like everyone grabbed a few cheap farmland draught cans from Coles. A few days ago I bottled one lot using just the kit and a coopers BE2, it tasted ok going into the bottle and I imagine given a few weeks it will be drinkable. I've also got a brown ale fermenting that I made using another of the farmland draught cans and the brown ale kit converter from brewcraft. So far I've just been working out the process more than anything and cheap cans are a great way to experiment.


----------



## fasty73 (20/9/10)

I am REALLY happy with Brigalow New and coopers brewing sugar. Bloody top drink, went down real easy!!!


----------



## DU99 (20/9/10)

my Cascade pale has aged..(post16) very nice drop..hop flavour excellent,sat in bottles 5weeks


----------



## fasty73 (20/9/10)

I also made a batch of Toohey Draught with a can of Tooheys brewing sugar, fermented for 5 days and bottled for 12 days, I'm drinking it as we speak and it tastes as good as any commercial beer!!!


----------



## MaltyHops (20/9/10)

I grabbed an armful of Coopers cans from the Coles sell off
(8 dark ale, 2 real ale, 4 lager - actually that's more than
an armful ). The real ales do a good version of DrSmurto's
Golden Ale and even tho need to add coopers Wheat extract,
there is still some savings in cost.

I've brewed a tri-can Belgian dark strong ale that's chilling and
waiting for priming/bottling and so far tastes really good, very
Belgianny - I tasted hazelnut flavours at one stage (Guylian
chocolates?). Also a second batch of the same is underway on
the same yeast and intending a third batch as well.

*Belgian Dark Strong Ale "Lost Abbey"*
Coopers Dark Ale 1.7kg
Coopers Lager 1.7kg
Coopers Wheat Malt 1.5kg
Wyeast 1214 Belgian Abbey
20L
Belgian Dark Candi II 0.25kg
Kent Golding 60g dry hop
- candi and hop added when initial ferment started to slow
(about a week) though I lost some of then due to pot overboil.

Calculated values: O.G.: 1088 F.G. 1021 ABV.: 9.1%

Yep, a bit of a head kicker. As well as the third batch, I'm also
planning to do a wit beer as follows:

*Belgian Wit "Going witless"*
Coopers Lager 1.7kg
Coopers Wheat Malt 1.5kg
Light DME 0.5kg
Coriander seeds 1g
Orange Peel 7g
Wyeast 1214 Belgian Abbey

After 1st ferment subsides:
Dark brown sugar 0.25kg 
Kent Golding 15g - dry hop with sugar
Saaz 15g - dry hop with sugar

Calculated values: O.G.: 1047 F.G. 1012 ABV.: 4.9%

Tom.


----------



## DU99 (20/9/10)

who said you cant make descent brew out of a can of goo


----------



## daveHQ (20/9/10)

my coles (farmland) experiment

1 tin of lager
1 tin of draught 
500g of dex
10g cascade @ 10 min
10g amarillo @ 5 min
10g amarillo @ 2 min
made upto 25ltrs
US-05 yeast
brewed at 18deg 

it's been in the bottles now for 2 weeks and it almost carbed up, but i grabbed a fleet tester yesterday and put it in the fridge, i just tasted tonight and it's and it quite good!!

i'd say if it improves with age then it could be my best batch yet!

i went back to coles a few days ago and there shelfs are totally empty

this brew cost 

1 tin of lager $4.11
1 tin or draught $4.11
500g of dex (can't remember, been a while since iv'e brought it, i just used some leftovers)
hops $6
yeast $6.50

total= bit over $20 for 25 ltrs of very drinkable beer, so i'm happy


----------



## fasty73 (20/9/10)

ALL the coles in my area are empty!!!! !!!


----------



## DU99 (20/9/10)

seen some in my local store..farmland brand..


----------



## JunkzOr (21/9/10)

my local coles (glenroy) is all but cleared out too and managed to grab their last coopers brewery for 40$! over the last couple months I've picked up only a few cans from there.


----------



## PryorBrewing (21/9/10)

Yeh no Coopers cans left at my local!!!!

Put this down yesterday though

Coles End Of Line Ale.

2 cans Coles Lager
150g steeped Crystal malt
500g Wheat Malt
15g Sazz @15
15g Sazz @10
15g Sazz @0
US-05

Made to 25L

Will keep posted of results.


----------



## JunkzOr (21/9/10)

On Sunday my local only had 2 tooheys lager cans left and a bunch of cider/ginger ales.. that was it.

I currently have a coopers canadian blonde, a coopers lager and a coopers pale ale... Wonder if I can do a toucan with with blonde and lager... It would be my first toucan.

Oh I also grabbed the last tooheys brewing sugar can for 2 bux heh.


----------



## PryorBrewing (21/9/10)

Will be slim picking at most Coles Supermarkets now i can imagine. Theres was only Tooheys cans left at mine. Not often Coopers cans get half price knocked off them!!!!!!!!


----------



## foot69 (21/9/10)

This must be why BigW had the coopers cans for $7:98..

and gidday and thanks for the INfo I've gotten from the site too..


----------



## keifer33 (21/9/10)

My local KMart has just scrapped its homebrew range aswell. They barely put anything on clearance then next day the shelves where empty. Must have sent it all back!


----------



## PryorBrewing (15/10/10)

Coles End Of Line Ale.

2 cans Coles Lager
150g steeped Crystal malt
500g Wheat Malt
15g Sazz @15
15g Sazz @10
15g Sazz @0
US-05

Made to 25L

Made this recently, Gassed up yesterday. Used up a bunch of bits and pieces i had lying around.

Result is super drinkable, heaps better than the mega swill available. Yes i agree with people saying you should spend the extra couple of dollars, but for $4 dollar cans i wish i had bought ,more of them before they disappeared off the shelves.

I still maintain a decent beer can be made from them.


----------



## Pennywise (15/10/10)

Pennywise said:


> I'll let you know in a few months :lol: I put down a 3can about a week ago with these marked down tins. Coopers Stout & Dark, a Tooheys Lager and a kilo of LDME. Fermenting with Nottingham at 18 as we speak, also threw in 40g Fuggles a few days into ferment. Not expecting drinkability till' next winter.




Well this came dead last in Vicbrew  Will enter it again next year, just because I know how much a beer can change in that time. Stll not expecting a super beer, just hoping for something acceptable


----------



## jivesucka (20/10/10)

i brewed a toucan of the coles draught. used a shitload of finishing hops and 1 kilo of dexterose and 500g of LDM. tasted overpoweringly sweet but quaffable, of course delivering double the kick at about 7%


----------



## fasty73 (21/10/10)

Did you use the Brigalow finishing hops tablets?


----------



## boingk (22/10/10)

I use almost nothing else apart from Homebrand tins nowdays. I still use proper yeast and malt from the LHBS, but the tins are fine by me. And for $8 each the price is right. Typical recipe goes like this:

Homebrand tin 1.7kg
500g LDME
300g white sugar
20g (hop) @ 15min
10g (hop) dry for 3 days before bottling.

Done. You can add specialty grains to taste and make any style you want. I treat the kits more like a pre-bittered recipe base than anything.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## jurule (12/3/14)

I just put down a coles lager with a coopers yeast, BE2, 1kg sugargum honey from a local. Steeped about 25g cascade flowers in boiled water for 15mins then strained into fermenter. Ferment at 18c. See how it goes.


----------

